# Plant pearling



## Echinodorus20 (10 Jun 2012)

How do  get plants to pearl? Is it purely a question of light intensity/wavelength? This seems to be the biggest factor from I can deduce, as in the El-Natural tank we have on a windowsill in full sunlight has most of the plants pearling, but in my 160l planted tank with 2x25w lights the plants never pearl. And I assume pearling is a sign of good health, good O2 production, etc. I just don't want to increase lighting so much I need to dose CO2 (as I'm away at university most of the year), but  suppose that is the nature of low tech tanks. Does anyone have low-techs in which your plants pearl?


----------



## greenink (10 Jun 2012)

Is to do with the O2 saturation of the water. When it's fully saturated, plants pearl when they photosynthesise.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Jun 2012)

It's unlikely to see pearling in a non-CO2 enriched system.


----------



## Frederick (11 Jun 2012)

Hi there... My tank is very well planted and I am applying CO2.. the indicator shows light green. The lights are on for 8 hours and the CO2 is switchen on one hour before lights and off 45minutes before lights off. I have never seen pearling at any time..why ??? I have noticed that when the lights go off and the CO2 has been of for 45 mins. there are still loads of bubbles on the water surface. An explanation would be very welcome.
Take care all.... Frederick


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Jun 2012)

Frederick said:
			
		

> Hi there... My tank is very well planted and I am applying CO2.. the indicator shows light green. The lights are on for 8 hours and the CO2 is switchen on one hour before lights and off 45minutes before lights off. I have never seen pearling at any time..why ??? I have noticed that when the lights go off and the CO2 has been of for 45 mins. there are still loads of bubbles on the water surface. An explanation would be very welcome.
> Take care all.... Frederick



Are you dosing plant fertilizers?


----------



## Frederick (11 Jun 2012)

yes ..  I dose the recomended amount of APF and also Easy carbon during the lights on period. Any ideas please. In assing I would also mention that I have to clean the front glass of algie every 3/4 days. 
I also get loads of bubbles on the surface of the water which last long after loghts out.
Frederick


----------



## foxfish (11 Jun 2012)

Pearling seem to be a direct effect of fast growing plants, I dont know if that is the actual cause but, it appears that way to me.  :? 
Like most plant issues the problems normally stem from poor C02 levels!
I know some folk find this hard to believe or except but (again from my experience) you really need to get sufficient amount of C02 reach the plants if you want fast healthy growth.
As an example... if you get a small cube, stick a 70w metal halide light above it & inject 30 bps you will see pearling almost instantly from virtually any plant.
 Obviously this might not be a good idea for lots of reasons like overheating the tank or killing any thing in the tank other than plants however is does prove that you can get plants growing fast & pearling!
So what you need to do is keep experimenting until you have just the right formula of light, C02, water movement  & ferts.
Just the right balance to suit your needs that is, if you keep fish then you have to be careful.
I would suggest to anyone who has has alga issues & poor growth to try a tank without fish, turn up the gas & watch what happens!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Jun 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Pearling seem to be a direct effect of fast growing plants, I dont know if that is the actual cause but, it appears that way to me.  :?
> Like most plant issues the problems normally stem from poor C02 levels!
> I know some folk find this hard to believe or except but (again from my experience) you really need to get sufficient amount of C02 reach the plants if you want fast healthy growth.
> As an example... if you get a small cube, stick a 70w metal halide light above it & inject 30 bps you will see pearling almost instantly from virtually any plant.
> ...



Agree with everything foxfish said. Go up slowly with co2 dose over a long a period as possible. You'll reach an 'optimum level' that means your plants are pearling nicely.

Youll notice it on quicker growing stems such as rotala first. Then such as HC will follow 

Regards,


----------

